# 96 golf 1.8l 8v turbo project



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright so ive had this golf for a while and i have been picking at it as a project car and the other day i had a friend give me his t3/t4 turbo and manifold after doing him a favor, that will fit my motor so i said why not and ill try it but how much boost should i run before i get into fooling with the injectors and computers i dont care what power it makes really as long as its knodisable i just want to bolt it up run the oil lines with a restrictor etc... and hook up the intercooler maby do a little bit of tweaking but nothing big and drive the car i was hoping to get 8 psi because thats is what the wastegate actuator is set for and i dont want to have to buy very much for the car i am going to put a egt gauge and a afr gauge in to monitor those things but really id just like to beable to run the 8 psi waste gate thanks


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If it really is a 1.8 MkIII...you can't boost it in the traditional way. The turbo may foul the intake manifold, there is only one injector (and there are no upgrades available), no injector ports in the head, and small intake valves (38mm vs. 40mm in the MkII 1.8). There are also no chips available.

Good luck.


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright so what are my options i was looking into a Cartech rising rate fuel pressure regulator what would be involved in your oppinion


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

There is no fuel rail, so the cartech FPR won't work either.

Sorry man, boosting a Mk3 CL engine is just not worth it.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

The ACC engine was built for economy not power, we put a 268 cam, magnaflow catback and test pipe in my buddies. The extra power it made was pathetic:laugh: it barely pulled on my stock ACC:thumbdown:


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

where are u from? we have 1.8 8v mk3s with fuel injection systems here is south africa. also they are counterflow motors. can u post a pic of your engine bay so we can see what your working with. it may help so we can give advice.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

If he is from Canada or Mexico it has a single injector. Bosch Mono-motronic


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright im just not gettin why i cant throw the turbo on it and see how it runs it shold make some difference and yes im from canada and the car does have a single injector but people have turbo'd worse things then this also what is a counterflow engine thanks


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

what would my options be for a different efi system from a different engine and would a engine swap be a possibility what is the simplest engine to swap with mine and could the swaped in engine be ran at 8psi with little to no mods


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

The Mono-Motronic is nearly maxed out with just boltons, Maybe digi2 or just swap in an ABA:thumbup:

Man just search vortex using google, all your answers are there


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

do an aba or vr swap.. the acc is a waste of time


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

CanadianCabby said:


> the acc is a waste of time


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Maineack bob said:


> alright im just not gettin why i cant throw the turbo on it and see how it runs it shold make some difference and yes im from canada and the car does have a single injector but people have turbo'd worse things then this also what is a counterflow engine thanks


 If you don't know why you can't just 'throw the turbo on'...then you have no idea what you're doing and should NOT touch your car.


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

i was not really being sirius when i said i didnt know why i couldnt ive built my own turbo setup for my 86.5 toyota supra asnd installed it and tuned it but this golf is killing me is there any way to confirm my engine is the acc and how hard is the aba swap will i need another wiring harness


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If it's a MkIII and it has the intake manifold on the back near the firewall, it's an ACC. If it's got the intake on the front and the manifold wraps over the top of the engine, it's an ABA.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Maineack bob said:


> i was not really being sirius when i said i didnt know why i couldnt ive built my own turbo setup for my 86.5 toyota supra asnd installed it and tuned it but this golf is killing me is there any way to confirm my engine is the acc and how hard is the aba swap will i need another wiring harness



So what happened to your toyota supra??? 

Its like your not listening. The acc will have a SINGLE injector running Mono-Motronic, it is useless for tuning. Any mk3 Golf CL in Canada will have an acc engine, unless swapped.


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright i was getting a little confused there and in that case i do have the acc so i dont think im going to put any time or effort into it the car is not really worth it anyways its only got another couple years of go in it, but as for the supra its running great i dont drive it all the time the roads here would beat it to peices


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Maineack bob said:


> alright i was getting a little confused there and in that case i do have the acc so i dont think im going to put any time or effort into it the car is not really worth it anyways its only got another couple years of go in it



Just enjoy the gas mileage


----------

